# [SOLVED] XP Drivers for Presario F700



## Reta

Hello,

I've just installed Windows XP Professional on my Presario F700 which originally had Windows Vista Home Premium. 

Most of the drivers are missing. I'd like to at least get my wireless, audio and possibly my video drivers installed so that it can be usable.

HP's website seem not to support XP on these laptops.:sigh:

Attached is a screen shot of the device manager.

Thank you for viewing

EDIT: I tried all the drivers from the following page to no avail

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-hp-compaq-presario-f750us-drivers-needed-217129.html


----------



## Reta

*Re: XP Drivers for Presario F700*

So far I got the Video drivers installed

VIDEO
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: XP Drivers for Presario F700*

Welcome to TSF.

Have a look at this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html


----------



## Reta

*Re: XP Drivers for Presario F700*



eneles said:


> Welcome to TSF.
> 
> Have a look at this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html


Thanks,

I have already. I only got as far as installing the chipset and video drivers.

Does this mean I'm poop out of luck?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: XP Drivers for Presario F700*

Download the drivers posted by BCCOMP and install them manually through Control Panel >> Add Hardware.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: XP Drivers for Presario F700*

Hi Reta,
The drivers posted on the link Eneles gave you should work.
Most of the drivers have to be manually installed through the device manager.
DO NOT skip a driver if it does not install correctly. Some of the drivers need the ones previously installed to function correctly.
If you need further assistance please let us know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Reta

*Re: XP Drivers for Presario F700*

Alright, 

Well I did not skip any drivers. The ethernet drivers and wireless drivers would not install manually so I stopped there and assumed it would not work. But I will attempt to install everything else and see if it works.

Wish me luck.

BTW I have the Compaq Presario F730US Notebook PC I was just informed if that helps


----------



## Reta

*Re: XP Drivers for Presario F700*

After installing other drivers I now see the Audio & Modem High Definition Bus again. When I try to manually install the Audio it doesnt not work. It quickly ask me to search the internet now etc.


----------



## Reta

*Re: XP Drivers for Presario F700*



Bill Greganti said:


> posted this in another thread, thought it might be useful here...
> 
> Ok, I just finished rolling back my F730US to Windows XP MCE 2005. It wasn't so bad, here's how I did it...
> 
> 1. Install Windows XP.
> 
> 2. Install the Nvidia chipset drivers from here: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33411.exe
> 
> This will get you wired network access.
> 
> 3. Run Windows Updates. Make sure to install the hardware driver updates. This will get you the Broadcom Wireless and the Synaptics touchpad drivers.
> 
> 4. Install the Microsoft UAA driver posted above from here: ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp32501-33000/sp32646.exe
> 
> After finishing, Windows will detect new audio and modem hardware. I chose to connect to the internet to look for drivers, and then to automatically install the drivers.
> 
> 5. Install the video drivers posted above from here: http://tinyurl.com/2q6ss4
> 
> 6. Install the HP QuickLaunch Buttons software from here: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33258.exe
> 
> At this point everything is working and there are no errors or missing drivers shown in device manager.
> 
> I don't know if they're needed, but updated modem drivers can be downloaded from here: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp35501-36000/sp35942.exe


This post helped me get my laptop running smoothly on xp

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: XP Drivers for Presario F700*

I'm glad you got it working. :smile:

Thanks for the info.
The post quoted above can be found in this thread at HP: http://forums12.itrc.hp.com/service...47627+1214193268818+28353475&threadId=1172754


----------



## Don_Car

Hello and thanks for the great tips but for the broadcom wireless driver you need this 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3177518&os=228&lang=en

sp39912


----------

